# El Torre - Advice



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

*El Valle Golf Resort - Advice*

Hello,

Fingers crossed, we are going to be moving on 27th October however, we still haven't been able to find a villa that we would like.

I have been getting a lot of offers for villas in El Torre Golf Resort. The properties there look great and do fit our 'wants' but I'm a little concerned about the location (having not visited yet).

In particular I'm interested in nearest Spanish school and International School, along iwth doctors, banks etc - The usual stuff peeps need.

Any information would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Martha


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you seriously considering buying a property in a location you haven't yet visited???? Have I misunderstood your post? In general the advice you would receive on here would be to make several exploratory visits, then rent for at least a year in your chosen location. If you buy a property in a location you haven't been to, arrive here and decide you don't like it, you will have a monumental problem. First off, the chances of selling your property in today's climate are about as close to zero as it is possible to get and you will almost certainly make a loss. Please tell me I have misunderstood your post...


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

thrax said:


> Are you seriously considering buying a property in a location you haven't yet visited???? Have I misunderstood your post? In general the advice you would receive on here would be to make several exploratory visits, then rent for at least a year in your chosen location. If you buy a property in a location you haven't been to, arrive here and decide you don't like it, you will have a monumental problem. First off, the chances of selling your property in today's climate are about as close to zero as it is possible to get and you will almost certainly make a loss. Please tell me I have misunderstood your post...


Oh gosh no. I'm not buying. We will definitely be renting for the first year. This is just one of the places we were looking at. 

I just wanted some info on the area. We are also looking at Torrox, Murcia City, San Javier and other places - This place just looked a bit remote with not much around 

Thanks
Martha


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I can help with Torrox but what a relief - you aren't buying straight off. Recipe for disaster. Our son goes to a Spanish school (in Torrox) recently voted one of the top ten schools in Spain, apparently. We are very pleased with it. I wouldn't recommend the International schools around here. How old is your child(ren)?


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks - my daughter will be 9 so she will go into the Spanish school but my son is 14 and is sitting his exams next year so we thought it best if he goes back a year in an international school.

I am in Scotland so the education system is much different from that in England, so he may struggle. This is why we want an international school for him


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are two International schools near to us. Almuñecar and St Georges in Malaga. From next year they will both be using Cambridge GCSE exam board, Cost is around €800 a month.


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Those fees aren't too bad.

We are still undecided about where to live. Personally I think Torrox would be a good place to live for us. I would like a mix of ex-pat's and locals.


----------

